# Wineries Unlimited 2010 in Philly



## Vigneron/XpressFill (Mar 9, 2010)

Is anyone planning on going to the Wineries Unlimited Trade Show & Conference in Philadelphia in the next couple of days? Be sure to stop by Booth 180 (MoreWine) to check out the brand new XpressFill level filler, designed to fill by bottle level rather than volume. Enjoy the show!!


----------

